# Bouncers Salute the Fruit vs Sherbett fizz vs Satsuma Rock



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Have already got Vanilla ice and CTR but intrigued by these 3 as well.

As the title , if you could buy 2,which ones would you go for? Cheers


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd go for spellbound, only because I've got some and think it's awesome


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Is that a bouncer wax, do you have a link so I can check it out?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=349475

It's a limited edition Halloween special


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Satsuma Rock is one of my favourite waxes. It really does have everything. Wish it was available in 200ml.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=349475
> 
> It's a limited edition Halloween special


That looks great :thumb:



AndyA4TDI said:


> Satsuma Rock is one of my favourite waxes. It really does have everything. Wish it was available in 200ml.


Yeah, I also really wish it could be or 200ml+ like the Black pots. I'll prob still end up buying it, but had it of been 200ml I'd have gone for it within the blink of an eye


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

I have the Sherbert Fizz, lovely wax, although when I use it I can't stop smelling it


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

200ml of SR would be around £80, there are some waxes around that price point that SR would leave standing.

I am not a huge fan of 100ml pots, if SR became available in 200ml pots I would be selling a couple of my other waxes and buying it.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Lots of interest in bouncers at the moment


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

That would be cool if Jay and Dodo worked out a limited one off like the big pots of 22 
( but I think I remember him saying it wouldn't happen )


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Fairly simple this Salute the fruit was dropped from Jay's lineup due to being similar to Sherbet Fizz, so I don't think there is a reason to have Fizz and Fruit together.

Honestly I should have voted other, simply due to the fact I already own SF and SR… I expect spellbound to be still available next year and will take the plunge then. Simply because it is still looking at me to be bought and as soon as they are sold out, I will regret it...


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Goodylax said:


> That would be cool if Jay and Dodo worked out a limited one off like the big pots of 22
> ( but I think I remember him saying it wouldn't happen )


I think you might be right, would love a 200ml pot of SR, a fantastic wax. Would keep this and AF Spirit and sell the rest.


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Lots of interest in bouncers at the moment


True, don't know why. Not so long ago there was quite some fuss about M&K, but this is a brand mere mortals like me can afford


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I think you might be right, would love a 200ml pot of SR, a fantastic wax. Would keep this and AF Spirit and sell the rest.


Now that would be a bigger sale tgan John Lewis has


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

M&K ROCKZ for me...i think
I have a small collection of M&K


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Tonie said:


> Fairly simple this Salute the fruit was dropped from Jay's lineup due to being similar to Sherbet Fizz


Silly question here, but how come Salute the fruit is still being sold at some online retailers?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Old stock I guess??


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

The_Bouncer said:


> Bouncer's is changing.
> The wax range has changed also. - From this notification I can advise that Bouncer's core wax 'Salute the Fruit' will be removed from the lineup. - Whilst of course it's a outright class winner by itself, we felt that 'Sherbet Fizz' covered the core wax product well enough. - Of course if there is a big public demand for it, it may return, or at least there may be some special limited runs of it in the future. There is still stock of this out there but it will not be replenished.


There you go. At least StF is for sale, so if you want a proper wax for a nice price, go ahead! In the same post Check the Fleck is introduced. I bought Sherbet Fizz because of it's flake pop abilities, but if CtF was released a little earlier I might have opted for this one.

Regarding the pot size, Jay was very clear that Satsuma Rock would not be released in the bigger pot. I actually like 100ml pots. This allows me to own more different types of waxes for the same money and for me only the diameter matters, not the height. On top of that, 250ml is more that I will ever need.

Tonie


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> 200ml of SR would be around £80, there are some waxes around that price point that SR would leave standing.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of 100ml pots, if SR became available in 200ml pots I would be selling a couple of my other waxes and buying it.


Still using SR? WHAT are your findings from it? Durability? Chemical resistance. Overall findings?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Satsuma rock is sexy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Meaning what


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Still using SR? WHAT are your findings from it? Durability? Chemical resistance. Overall findings?


Satsuma Rock has the best smell of any wax EVER! looks fantastic on any colour car too (rich, deep wet reflections - not glossy) beading and sheeting are good too

It is a very soft oily wax though that needs several buffs to remove (can be an issue for some)

+1 for a 200ml pot


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does Satsuma Rock work well together with BH cleanser polish? In real world can I achieve 5-6 months durability from it top of CP?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope everyone is correct with the praise for satsuma rock, a quick visit on the dodo juice website has left me £80 poorer!!!

Cheers guys.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I bought mine with 14€.  Will try it together with BH CP this weekend. I hope that it last at least 5 months


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

whats the difference between them is it just smell?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

sm81 said:


> I bought mine with 14€.  Will try it together with BH CP this weekend. I hope that it last at least 5 months


That's made me feel much better thanks.

Genuine question, do you always let your lsp run its full course? It's just you ask the lifespan of every product.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wilco said:


> That's made me feel much better thanks.
> 
> Genuine question, do you always let your lsp run its full course? It's just you ask the lifespan of every product.


Sorry about that.

Yes I do. Quite often. I want choose only best for me customers and I use only waxes/sealants that last at least 3-4 months/5000km.

Though spray and rinse products and Qd are another story.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

It arrived today so was rude not to try it really. It's been layered over Black label so its not a true test of its ability and after reading some old posts on here with people struggling with it I was a little concerned. So following bouncers instructions of as thin as possible and don't leave it to set and you should be golden. He was correct. Spreads a long way and comes off very easily leaving a glowing finish. It's good and very pleasant to use. Not sure of the vitriol surrounding the smell but it's a good wax maybe mines lost its potency slightly over time fragrance wise.


----------

